# Happy Mother's Day!



## Jacqui (May 11, 2013)

Mother's Day isn't until tomorrow, but I figure some lucky Moms may be to busy to get a chance to come in tomorrow, so am sending this out today.



​
*Happy Mother's Day!!​*
*For all the mothers of two legged, four legged, winged, or anything else, may you have a special day filled with love, laughter, and time with all your "children". Enjoy them all while you can!*


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 11, 2013)

Very cute picture!

Thank you for the wishes. Are you a mommy? Can i return the Happy Mothers Day 

Heather
sent while on my purple android TFOapp


----------



## AZtortMom (May 11, 2013)

Very cute!


Life is good


----------



## N2TORTS (May 12, 2013)

**HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE MOM'S OUT THERE!** 
~YOU TRULY ARE A SPECIAL PERSON~





JD~


----------



## lisa127 (May 12, 2013)

Thank you!

Happy Mother's Day to all the other mom's as well!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 12, 2013)

*Happy Mother's Day*

Hi,

My family tells me the "mom" comes out in me with how I take care of the tortoises.

Not to diminish "Father's Day", but maybe tortoise rearing is more motherly than fatherly?

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY.

Will


----------



## TommyZ (May 12, 2013)

*To All the Moms..*

Thank you all for giving us life and making the sacrifices you do every day without hesitation. Us boys would be lost in the world without our mommys, hugs and kisses and much love from myself and Tortellini. Enjoy your day ladys, you deserve it! Xoxo


----------



## luvpetz27 (May 12, 2013)

*RE: To All the Moms..*

Well aren't you a sweetheart!! 
That was very nice. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## samsmom (May 12, 2013)

*RE: To All the Moms..*

that was real sweet, thank you


----------



## immayo (May 12, 2013)

*RE: To All the Moms..*

haha This cracked me up! Love the pics!! I'm only a tortoise mom but hey that counts, right??


----------



## Pokeymeg (May 12, 2013)

*Re: RE: To All the Moms..*



immayo said:


> haha This cracked me up! Love the pics!! I'm only a tortoise mom but hey that counts, right??



Ditto! Only a tort mommy, but very cute nonetheless!!


----------

